# Royal Python Breeding - hets etc



## NicolaMe (Nov 2, 2006)

wasnt sure what to call it in the title to be eyecatching but hey hum.

Right, my question is:-

when breeding say a black pastel to a het albino, the outcome would be

1/4 normal
1/4 het albino
1/4 black pastel
1/4 black pastel het albino

is this correct???

but my main question is, if you are selling these on as surplus, say you keep the black pastel and the black pastel het albino, how can you tell which one is the normal and which one is the het albino??? might be a simple question but its struggling in my tiny brain :blush::bash:


----------



## Clarky_man (May 2, 2010)

You cant tell the difference these are sold as 50% possible hets. From your pairing you will get normal 50% het albinos and black pastels 50% het albino.

Hets are made from a visual to a normal. Albino x Black pastels would result in het albinos and black pastel het albinos.


----------



## NicolaMe (Nov 2, 2006)

Clarky_man said:


> You cant tell the difference these are sold as 50% possible hets. From your pairing you will get normal 50% het albinos and black pastels 50% het albino.
> 
> Hets are made from a visual to a normal. Albino x Black pastels would result in het albinos and black pastel het albinos.


Cool, thanks for that. I thought id been reading too much that my brain had gone to stupid mode :lol2:


----------

